# Could I get some opinions on this please?



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi folks

The button on the left is an 18G button from the weekend. Today I took some other gold powder that we had produced a while go and melted it and got the button on the right. The two buttons have not been treated or cleaned or pickled as can be noted by the small parts of borax on the outer edges. 

I've seen plenty of pipes on here but I'm not sure why the pipe on the larger one is structured as it is. Could I get some opinions, good or otherwise and advice please guys? It's zoomable too for a close look.

Thanks in advance.

Jon


----------



## nickvc (Mar 26, 2014)

Jon as in most things size matters :lol: 
The reason is fairly simple the larger button is showing the crystal structure better as it has a larger area for it to form, proof of good clean metal.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Nick I appreciate the feedback from you.....


----------



## necromancer (Mar 27, 2014)

very nice !!
looks much better then the 20 gram button i have


----------



## Geo (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks great to me. I dont see a reason to feel that its less than three nine's.


----------



## cmiller92 (Mar 28, 2014)

All of the great buttons I am seeing makes me want to get out of here so much faster, great job spaceships!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks guys - I'm glad it wasn't a disaster actually.


----------

